# LA River Ride?



## konadude (Feb 2, 2005)

Anyone tried this ride before? I just stumbled upon it on the LA Bike Coalition site:

http://www.labikecoalition.org/events/larr2005.html

Any comments or feedback?


----------



## jksu (Mar 8, 2004)

*fun community event...*

i did this last year... one of my first centuries as i got into road riding.

it's a nice community type event, a few hard core riders flying along but mostly recreational, old folks, kids, etc. it was neat because you make it all the way down to long beach and back.

i believe there was a nice tailwind on the way back. decent support stops but nothing fancy. no climbs whatsover so a good beginner century.

john



konadude said:


> Anyone tried this ride before? I just stumbled upon it on the LA Bike Coalition site:
> 
> http://www.labikecoalition.org/events/larr2005.html
> 
> Any comments or feedback?


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

*ok*



konadude said:


> Any comments or feedback?


I rode this solo a couple years ago. I rode a fixed gear bike and it was my first *long* ride on it. Getting to Long Beach is a fun group effort, but on the way back gets very scattered so I'd recommend riding with someone. Also, you cut through downtown LA on surface streets coming & going to LB. They weren't marked too clearly and at one point I met up with a small group and we were all completely lost. But we figured it out and continued on. Fun gathering in LB. Riding back solo looking for course markers was kind of a bummer, but the majority of the ride is dedicated bike paths. Other than that....nice ride!

we're also doing the City of Angels ride in downtown LA on Sunday 24th.


----------

